# Get-together last Saturday at JKI



## tk59 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, I have no pics but I have to say going to JKI last Saturday was a blast. A few people showed up to check out Bill's proto, try out some of Jon's latest additions on some produce on a proper BoardSMITH, no less, sharpen a bunch of knives on various stock and experimental stones and generally talk about knives the way I wish I could with "normal" folk. Some of the highlights were the Gesshin Hide Hon Kasumi gyuto which might have taken top honors. We didn't cut with it but I sharpened Chuck's DT super wear resistant gyuto and discovered that Belgian Coticule has virtually no effect on this steel. It was shocking! The other knife I found surprising, personally was the Suisin Inox 240 gyuto. I am switching my best value western to this line. I don't know about the edge holding but it has very nice fit and finish (other than spine and choil rounding) and cuts very, very well. We finished off the evening with some excellent pizza (seriously good stuff) at Stella Rossa. Thanks to Jon and esp. Sara for hosting and tolerating all the knerdiness!


----------



## Deckhand (Feb 13, 2012)

:biggrin:Jealous. Sounds like a super good time, and nice to be around like minded people.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 13, 2012)

For those of you who missed it here's a picture of $10k worth of knives sitting on a table at Jon's last Saturday:


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool. You guys are my closest neighbors, but I still could not make it... 

Stetan


----------



## Rottman (Feb 13, 2012)

But one of your handles made it there (Blazen on the upper right).


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice shot Pesky.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2012)

there were a few stefan handles represented and a bit of rottman's work too (which i must say is consistently impressive)


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 13, 2012)

You must have better eyes than me, Tilman, I still don't see it... But I'd definitely like to be part of such a meeting some time. Maybe I should have applied for that job in LA.

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2012)

you should have... why didnt you?


----------



## Rottman (Feb 13, 2012)

Stefan, upper right corner, Blazen in black saya, very large oval handle yellowish-black pointing away...


----------



## tk59 (Feb 13, 2012)

Rottman said:


> ...very large oval handle...


Yup. There were a couple of those very large ones, lol. Mountain man handles...


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys know my handles better than I do I thought that wood looked familiar, but I was thinking about the black & silver wa handle I had made for Jon.

Stefan


----------



## JBroida (Feb 13, 2012)

that was here too


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 13, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> I thought that wood looked familiar...



Is there _any_ wood that doesn't look familiar to you at this point Stefan?


----------



## chuck239 (Feb 13, 2012)

That one was for my bear paws... I love that handle. It really was an awesome time. Got to try out a few knives, fondle a ton of knives, and most importantly pick out my next purchase from JKI. That's Jon and Sarah for having us and sorry for stinking up your shop with onions and such. It's always nice to get to try out a few stone before deciding what fits your set up best.

-Chuck


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 13, 2012)

I would have loved to be there, great times i am sure...


----------



## tk59 (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh, and please excuse the Shuns (Ken Onions?) with the funky handles. Those were Pesky's mom's knives. We tested some stones on them and sent them home sharp.


----------



## chuck239 (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha, thanks for pointing that out and clearing up why.

-Chuck


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't make fun. My mom loves her Ken Onions!


----------



## tk59 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nobody is making fun. Just saving face. I'm glad your momma enjoys them. I'd like to know if she thinks they are "too sharp" like the TKC.


----------



## RRLOVER (Feb 14, 2012)

Mike Davis said:


> I would have loved to be there, great times i am sure...



+1......I would love to make it to a WCG.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 14, 2012)

El Pescador said:


> Don't make fun. My mom loves her Ken Onions!



LOL - That is funny, I was just at a client's for dinner the other night and they absolutely love their Shun - Onions. I tried them out and they didn't appeal to me at all especially did not fit my big mits.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 14, 2012)

i wish i could have been there.


----------

